# 2" Receiver Adapter On Bumper?



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with the new campers and putting one of those clamp on 2" receivers on the bumper? The bumper looks plenty strong but it already has one torque on it from the spare. I cannot add a receiver hitch to the frame due to the sealed underbelly.
I've put a front hitch on my truck but I don't like driving with the bikes in front of me. Very distracting to me. So, it's back to the drawing board.
I'm an avid Mtn. biker and cyclist so the bikes will always be with us. Now I'm debating about putting them in the trailer with some cardboard around them and leaving them in the back bunkhouse area when traveling. Thoughts...suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Without reinforcement of the bumper I would not do it. The bumper can only hold about 100 pounds as installed which is just enough for the spare. There are plenty of mods that people have done where they connected a universal receiver to the frame on each side. That should support a couple hundred pounds.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Totally agree w/CamperAndy. The bumper is not capable of carrying any significant weight beyond the spare tire.

You have two choices for carrying them outside: have a frame mounted hitch "built" for the rear of the TT and mount your receiver to the frame, or mount a front mounted hitch to the front of your TV.

Since you said that front mounted bikes distract you, you might consider cutting the vertical height of the bike rack down. We removed about 11" of the square tube, and that lowered the bikes nicely. Measure twice, cut once! You don't want to take too much off or the bike wheels will be too close to the ground or the handle bars will hit the front of the TV.

The rear receiver mounting will add about 200# or so to the TT weight. It generally has two heavy cross bars of steel either bolted or welded to the TT frame, and then the receiver is welded to the two crossbars. It's not a trivial installation--folks on this site have said it costs in the $250 - $400 range.

I bought a front mounted hitch from Bodiak in Glendale, AZ. It bolts to the front tow hooks (or loops) and it works like a dream. Took 10 minutes to bolt it on and it works fine. No welding, just bolts. No one else makes a front mounted hitch for a late model Ford Expedition, so I was delighted to find Bodiak. They make front mounted hitches for a wide variety of trucks, SUVs etc., etc. And for the record, I have no connection with them other than as a customer.

Their web address is bodiaknet.powweb.com/store/catalog/


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't let the underbelly prevent you from putting a hitch on. Cut the underbelly to fit around it. I installed a Curt class 3 hitch on mine and tow a seadoo with three bikes on a rack.See the attachments for pics. The rack mount it different now due to length restrictions on double towing but the hitch mounts the same. I can email more pics if you like.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> I'm an avid Mtn. biker and cyclist so the bikes will always be with us. Now I'm debating about putting them in the trailer with some cardboard around them and leaving them in the back bunkhouse area when traveling. Thoughts...suggestions?


I don't like the idea of hanging things on the bumper; re-enforcing is good, but I'm still leary of it.

You have a CrewCab pickup, is that right? Do you have a topper, or a lid of some sort? If you have a full size topper, what about putting the bike inside? If you have a lid type, what about mounting a rack on top of that? If you don't have a hardtop lid...that isn't that bad of an option, considering the cost of other options. The plus side of that is that it's useful even when not towing...and could be used for other accessories.

I also like the idea of just putting bike inside, if you have room.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We have friends with a Rockwood Roo. They've added a bumper hitch on the trailer bumper, and carry three bikes on it, however, he runs two tiedowns up to the bunkend latches to relieve the strain on the bumper. He's hauled them a few thousand miles that way, and so far all is good.

Doug


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Totally agree w/CamperAndy. The bumper is not capable of carrying any significant weight beyond the spare tire.
> 
> You have two choices for carrying them outside: have a frame mounted hitch "built" for the rear of the TT and mount your receiver to the frame, or mount a front mounted hitch to the front of your TV.
> 
> ...


I've had a hitch on the front of my truck for awhile. I don't mind putting a tray to carry extra things like coolers but the bikes don't work well. My rack cannot be cut down b/c it is a SportWorks with the trays and a spring loaded hook over the front tire. I've had this type of rack since 99 and wouldn't trade it for anything. I've always had draft racks. 
I've looked into the the receiver hitches that can be mounted on the rear frame of the TT but b/c of the closed up under belly and the rear gas line I have been leary of doing it.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

maddog said:


> Don't let the underbelly prevent you from putting a hitch on. Cut the underbelly to fit around it. I installed a Curt class 3 hitch on mine and tow a seadoo with three bikes on a rack.See the attachments for pics. The rack mount it different now due to length restrictions on double towing but the hitch mounts the same. I can email more pics if you like.
> View attachment 1067
> View attachment 1068
> View attachment 1069


Not sure what was under the sealed part of the underbelly but I wanted to do that in the first place but I have a gas line that runs along the back for the outdoor kitchen grill and I didn't want to compromise the "sealed" aspect of the under belly.
Addl pics would be great. Did you mount the frame yourself..I assume you drilled holes and installed with hardened bolts.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I'm an avid Mtn. biker and cyclist so the bikes will always be with us. Now I'm debating about putting them in the trailer with some cardboard around them and leaving them in the back bunkhouse area when traveling. Thoughts...suggestions?


I don't like the idea of hanging things on the bumper; re-enforcing is good, but I'm still leary of it.

You have a CrewCab pickup, is that right? Do you have a topper, or a lid of some sort? If you have a full size topper, what about putting the bike inside? If you have a lid type, what about mounting a rack on top of that? If you don't have a hardtop lid...that isn't that bad of an option, considering the cost of other options. The plus side of that is that it's useful even when not towing...and could be used for other accessories.

I also like the idea of just putting bike inside, if you have room.
[/quote]

I've got the same top as you with a bedrug on the inside. I've thought about breaking the bikes down and putting them in there but I'd like to save the back for tools, coolers, maybe some firewood.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> I've got the same top as you with a bedrug on the inside. I've thought about breaking the bikes down and putting them in there but I'd like to save the back for tools, coolers, maybe some firewood.


ah.. I do love the Bed Rug!

On my A.R.E. topper, I have the Yakima tracks installed. I use that for canoe and rocketbox normally. I have 2 to 4 bike trays, though, that I'd use for bikes, if we were to need the bikes when we are camping. It's high...that's for sure, but I'll put 'em up there if we need to.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I've got the same top as you with a bedrug on the inside. I've thought about breaking the bikes down and putting them in there but I'd like to save the back for tools, coolers, maybe some firewood.


ah.. I do love the Bed Rug!

On my A.R.E. topper, I have the Yakima tracks installed. I use that for canoe and rocketbox normally. I have 2 to 4 bike trays, though, that I'd use for bikes, if we were to need the bikes when we are camping. It's high...that's for sure, but I'll put 'em up there if we need to.

[/quote]

I've thought of that setup but when I had roof racks years ago it totally destroyed my mpg's. Not that it matters a whole lot with this setup. Not to mention when I would finish an epic mtn bike ride after 5-6 hours the last thing I ever felt like doing was hoisting my bike up on my vehicle. Once you go with a draft rack you never look back. Yes, love the bedrug and the the keyless lock on the Z series. I'd never have a conventional bedliner or line x again. Now, if I hauled mulch and oils all the time, bedrug wouldn't happen.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> I've thought of that setup but when I had roof racks years ago it totally destroyed my mpg's. Not that it matters a whole lot with this setup. Not to mention when I would finish an epic mtn bike ride after 5-6 hours the last thing I ever felt like doing was hoisting my bike up on my vehicle. Once you go with a draft rack you never look back. Yes, love the bedrug and the the keyless lock on the Z series. I'd never have a conventional bedliner or line x again. Now, if I hauled mulch and oils all the time, bedrug wouldn't happen.


Would you believe I had a jug of bleach tip over and leak out some...not alot..but the bed rug was definately damp...and smelled of bleach. Visibily, you couldn't tell though... no discoloration at all. The bed rug is amazing. I really like it for hauling dogs or even just climbing around in there...it's alot easier on the knees. The keyless lock is well worth the money!

You know...Thule makes an "assisted" rack for kayaks...too bad they didn't make something like that for bikes ;-)

I think if you don't like any of the options so far, I think there are only 2 other options I can think of.

The "above the propane tank" type of rack that is mounted to the trailer toungue area. This is the only one I've seen...can't say more about it though.
http://www.toppoprails.com/Traveltrailer.htm
The other is one of those types that clamps on, mounts with the trailer hitch. Here is one example....
http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Valley/V91150.html

the issue with these is how much they restrict the turning of the rig.

Heh...the more I think about it...the more I like just making a nice little bike stand/mount that you can just park the bike inside the camper ;-)


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I've thought of that setup but when I had roof racks years ago it totally destroyed my mpg's. Not that it matters a whole lot with this setup. Not to mention when I would finish an epic mtn bike ride after 5-6 hours the last thing I ever felt like doing was hoisting my bike up on my vehicle. Once you go with a draft rack you never look back. Yes, love the bedrug and the the keyless lock on the Z series. I'd never have a conventional bedliner or line x again. Now, if I hauled mulch and oils all the time, bedrug wouldn't happen.


Would you believe I had a jug of bleach tip over and leak out some...not alot..but the bed rug was definately damp...and smelled of bleach. Visibily, you couldn't tell though... no discoloration at all. The bed rug is amazing. I really like it for hauling dogs or even just climbing around in there...it's alot easier on the knees. The keyless lock is well worth the money!

You know...Thule makes an "assisted" rack for kayaks...too bad they didn't make something like that for bikes ;-)

I think if you don't like any of the options so far, I think there are only 2 other options I can think of.

The "above the propane tank" type of rack that is mounted to the trailer toungue area. This is the only one I've seen...can't say more about it though.
http://www.toppoprai...aveltrailer.htm
The other is one of those types that clamps on, mounts with the trailer hitch. Here is one example....
http://www.etrailer....ley/V91150.html

the issue with these is how much they restrict the turning of the rig.

Heh...the more I think about it...the more I like just making a nice little bike stand/mount that you can just park the bike inside the camper ;-)

I've looked at the two you mentioned. 4 bikes would be a stretch. 
I am looking into somehow using the rails on the rack I currently have and mounting them to 2x4's covered in carpeting. Just wide enough to fit in the bunkhouse area. I think I'm going that way with the bike idea. Then, I'll bring an extra long lock and tarp to put the bikes outside. Right now we'll only have 3 bikes, a tag along and a chariot 2 child carrier. In the future we'll have at least 4 bikes and who knows, if the DW gets her way we'll still need the child carrier...YIKES! I'd also love to have room for a canoe..okay, maybe I'm getting carried away.

On a side note do you have the strut on your tailgate to help it up and the piston to let it down smoothly...another great mod to add to the list if you don't have it... My DW probably won't allow me to ever sell my truck due to what I've put in it...crazy when I think about it.

[/quote]


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

heron said:


> Don't let the underbelly prevent you from putting a hitch on. Cut the underbelly to fit around it. I installed a Curt class 3 hitch on mine and tow a seadoo with three bikes on a rack.See the attachments for pics. The rack mount it different now due to length restrictions on double towing but the hitch mounts the same. I can email more pics if you like.
> View attachment 1067
> View attachment 1068
> View attachment 1069


Not sure what was under the sealed part of the underbelly but I wanted to do that in the first place but I have a gas line that runs along the back for the outdoor kitchen grill and I didn't want to compromise the "sealed" aspect of the under belly.
Addl pics would be great. Did you mount the frame yourself..I assume you drilled holes and installed with hardened bolts.
[/quote]
The underbelly really isn't sealed. Just open and look inside yours. Mine was pretty open with no obstructions. The bolts used were provided with the hitch. I did have to notch the bumper out to fit the extension which was needed to clear the length of the bumper. I then welded (with the help of a friend)the extension to the bumper to seal the bumper off. As far as resealing the enderbelly you can use expandable foam sealant which is what was used at the factory. I didn't bother with mine yet, but will eventually. I will get some more pictures posted


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

heron said:


> I've thought of that setup but when I had roof racks years ago it totally destroyed my mpg's. Not that it matters a whole lot with this setup. Not to mention when I would finish an epic mtn bike ride after 5-6 hours the last thing I ever felt like doing was hoisting my bike up on my vehicle. Once you go with a draft rack you never look back. Yes, love the bedrug and the the keyless lock on the Z series. I'd never have a conventional bedliner or line x again. Now, if I hauled mulch and oils all the time, bedrug wouldn't happen.


Would you believe I had a jug of bleach tip over and leak out some...not alot..but the bed rug was definately damp...and smelled of bleach. Visibily, you couldn't tell though... no discoloration at all. The bed rug is amazing. I really like it for hauling dogs or even just climbing around in there...it's alot easier on the knees. The keyless lock is well worth the money!

You know...Thule makes an "assisted" rack for kayaks...too bad they didn't make something like that for bikes ;-)

I think if you don't like any of the options so far, I think there are only 2 other options I can think of.

The "above the propane tank" type of rack that is mounted to the trailer toungue area. This is the only one I've seen...can't say more about it though.
http://www.toppoprai...aveltrailer.htm
The other is one of those types that clamps on, mounts with the trailer hitch. Here is one example....
http://www.etrailer....ley/V91150.html

the issue with these is how much they restrict the turning of the rig.

Heh...the more I think about it...the more I like just making a nice little bike stand/mount that you can just park the bike inside the camper ;-)

I've looked at the two you mentioned. 4 bikes would be a stretch. 
I am looking into somehow using the rails on the rack I currently have and mounting them to 2x4's covered in carpeting. Just wide enough to fit in the bunkhouse area. I think I'm going that way with the bike idea. Then, I'll bring an extra long lock and tarp to put the bikes outside. Right now we'll only have 3 bikes, a tag along and a chariot 2 child carrier. In the future we'll have at least 4 bikes and who knows, if the DW gets her way we'll still need the child carrier...YIKES! I'd also love to have room for a canoe..okay, maybe I'm getting carried away.

On a side note do you have the strut on your tailgate to help it up and the piston to let it down smoothly...another great mod to add to the list if you don't have it... My DW probably won't allow me to ever sell my truck due to what I've put in it...crazy when I think about it.

[/quote]
[/quote]

I'm going to try out the Hollywood 135 rack that hooks to the 2" equalizer shank. I have enough room on the shank, not sure if I have enough room between the tailgate and the tanks but I'll give it a go. It will haul three bikes, looks better made than the Valley hitch and I believe has a lifetime warranty. I ord'd thru Amazon and they are great about taking things back so if it does not fit I'll return it. I figure if I can get 3 bikes on there the fourth in the future can be broken down and put in the bed of the truck. The only real disadvantage to it is if I have to get into the bed while traveling I'll have to take the rack off to do so. 
I think if this works well I'll forget about the rear of the camper due to the bouncing issue. If I really need more storage I'll put other stuff on the front hitch and a platform.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> I'm going to try out the Hollywood 135 rack that hooks to the 2" equalizer shank. I have enough room on the shank, not sure if I have enough room between the tailgate and the tanks but I'll give it a go. It will haul three bikes, looks better made than the Valley hitch and I believe has a lifetime warranty. I ord'd thru Amazon and they are great about taking things back so if it does not fit I'll return it. I figure if I can get 3 bikes on there the fourth in the future can be broken down and put in the bed of the truck. The only real disadvantage to it is if I have to get into the bed while traveling I'll have to take the rack off to do so.
> I think if this works well I'll forget about the rear of the camper due to the bouncing issue. If I really need more storage I'll put other stuff on the front hitch and a platform.


Cool... can't wait to see pics of it installed and with a bike! Could be a really good option for many if it works well.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I'm going to try out the Hollywood 135 rack that hooks to the 2" equalizer shank. I have enough room on the shank, not sure if I have enough room between the tailgate and the tanks but I'll give it a go. It will haul three bikes, looks better made than the Valley hitch and I believe has a lifetime warranty. I ord'd thru Amazon and they are great about taking things back so if it does not fit I'll return it. I figure if I can get 3 bikes on there the fourth in the future can be broken down and put in the bed of the truck. The only real disadvantage to it is if I have to get into the bed while traveling I'll have to take the rack off to do so.
> I think if this works well I'll forget about the rear of the camper due to the bouncing issue. If I really need more storage I'll put other stuff on the front hitch and a platform.


Cool... can't wait to see pics of it installed and with a bike! Could be a really good option for many if it works well.

For it to mount you must have 3" of shank showing. As far as how much you need to get three bikes on I have no idea but I'll let you all know.

[/quote]


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

Heading out on a long trip, I was looking for an economical way to travel with the bikes. I couldnt spend on having a hitch welded to the rear of the TT and with a rear slide I didnt know how well it would have worked. Over the bed or propane tanks seemed expensive. I was looking at the towing hitches and chose this three bike model from Cabelas:

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0078721523839a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=bike+rack&Ntk=Products&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1

It has collar that slide over the hitch shank before the reciever, the carrier locks into the collar but is easily removable if you need to access your tailgate. I purchased the three bike model and have used it all summer, 4,000 + miles - No Problems. On long trips I travel with older bikes so I didn't look closely for any road damage or dings, but the bikes seem no worse for wear. The rack carried the bikes high enough to clear the front of the TT and didn't have any noticable effect on turning radius

The Valley hitch didn't look too stable, and I couldnt tell if the Hollywood is removable.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Gbadmc said:


> Heading out on a long trip, I was looking for an economical way to travel with the bikes. I couldnt spend on having a hitch welded to the rear of the TT and with a rear slide I didnt know how well it would have worked. Over the bed or propane tanks seemed expensive. I was looking at the towing hitches and chose this three bike model from Cabelas:
> 
> http://cabelas.com/c...h-box.jsp.form1
> 
> ...


Yes, problem is I don't have enough area on the shank of my Equalizer hitch. I only have about 3" on the top sides but underneath there is an 
angle of metal that begins about 1.5" out of the receiver. I could purchase a longer receiver but with the equalizer I'll still have to deal with the angle of metal underneath.

Looks like I'm back to square one. Probably end up putting the bikes in the TT for the trip next week. I've checked out Swagman, Hollywood, Pro Rack, Valley and Saris. Nothing will work.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Hay I have a 312 also and would love to install a 2 in reciever attatched to the frame. Let me know how you make out. Right now I put all 4 bikes in the tt. 2 between the slide and kitchen, and 2 right when you walk in to the right of the master bed. I drape blankets over them to protect the tt and have been on 7 trips so far, and no problems.


----------



## POtjm120 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have a friend with a brand new SOB trailer, dealer sold him a bolt on receiver for a bike rack! Maiden voyage and pulled in to the campground with bike rack at 45 degree angle and bumper half ripped off. Told him previously I don't care what the dealer said, it's not a good idea.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Hay I have a 312 also and would love to install a 2 in reciever attatched to the frame. Let me know how you make out. Right now I put all 4 bikes in the tt. 2 between the slide and kitchen, and 2 right when you walk in to the right of the master bed. I drape blankets over them to protect the tt and have been on 7 trips so far, and no problems.


I don't think I'll end up with the receiver on the rear of the camper. To me it's too far from the axle and too much bounce. I tried the rack on the front of my truck with the bikes and it was too distracting for me. My other option is to get a generic 3 bike rack on ebay that will bolt to one of the the 3 holes in my bumper(ball mount) but then every time I have to get into the back of my camper top or pull down my tailgate I have to take all the bikes off and then lean the rack down. Kind of a pain but may end up being the way I go with it. I may try to figure out some fabrication to mount the same rack over the A frame of the camper. 
I don't really want any racks on the top of my truck or topper. Just don't like the hassle of getting up and down with the bikes. 
I may end up just putting the bikes in the back of my truck and use a load bar to keep them all together. Then, just put my generators and anything else I'll need outside in bed of the truck. Keep coolers and the rest in the camper.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess I am the oddity. I have the clamp on reciever on my rear bumper. Moved the spare tire over to the right side near the ladder and nearer to the frame. Put the receiver on the left nearer to the frame and over far enought that the tires hang over the side of the trailer enough that I can keep an eye on them. Been that way for 2 years adn so far so good. I check it before we leave everytime. No signs of cracking or stress. Figure the sapre tire by itself in the center put as much pressure on it as the Thule 2 bike rack and spare tire, as long as they were closer to the frame.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My bike bumper is working well. Been mounted since Jan '07, but it's not receiver type rack. My rack is very, very light and about 35 years old. It clamps to the 4" bumper and any weight from the bikes straight down on the bumper instead of twisted down by a receiver type. Also, I tie the bikes to the ladder to prevent back and forth movement. when they are mounted, they are tied rock solid with parachute cord. Plus I have a quarter inch cable going thru the bikes good solid attachment points. The cables don't actually hold the bikes on, but would keep them from splattering all over the road in the event the parachute cord broke. Plus, they keep the bikes locked up when camping....

I think the spare weighs 70# and the mt. bikes are 35# each, so I'm carrying 140#. I have had no problems what so ever....

Sorry I don't have a better picture of the rack....'


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> I guess I am the oddity. I have the clamp on reciever on my rear bumper. Moved the spare tire over to the right side near the ladder and nearer to the frame. Put the receiver on the left nearer to the frame and over far enought that the tires hang over the side of the trailer enough that I can keep an eye on them. Been that way for 2 years adn so far so good. I check it before we leave everytime. No signs of cracking or stress. Figure the sapre tire by itself in the center put as much pressure on it as the Thule 2 bike rack and spare tire, as long as they were closer to the frame.
> 
> Jim


Sure makes sense to me. Sounds like a good set-up. I have 4 bikes. Just bought a Thule 4 bike rack. I would love to get them on the back of the camper, but I just don't trust that much weight. I would consider it if I had a bolt on hitch and tack welded reciever to the bumper. I know the rack isn't rated to go on a trailer. but I would take my chances. I almost bought a swagman 4 biker as it IS rated for a trailer, but I really liked the Thule's folding capability. (Probably why it's not rated for the back of a trailer)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

4 bikes would probably be a bit much for a couple reasons. First, they are going to weigh more - unless they are the expensivie real lightweight jobs. But, second, and most important, at least in my non-engineer mind, is that the 4 bikes would push the CG out away from the bumper quite a bit put a lot of twisting on the bumper. I don't think it could handle it especially when you pass over big bumps like railroad tracks.

Depending on how much money you want to spend, here is an option -- Idaho Tote. Since the tote doesn't articulate on the trailer, it's not considered to be a double -- it's part of the rv, so still just a single and, as far as I know, legal in all 50 states without permits.

I have also considered ordering heavy duty caster wheels from harbor freight or something and building my own Idaho Tote....


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the modifications that I made to the bumper of my 2004 21RS. I guarantee that the bumper will never come off, but I added some straps to keep the bike rack from bouncing and causing the bumper to twist. I usually haul 3 bikes at most and 2 of them are fairly light weight mountain bikes. I have been hauling bikes with this setup for 2 years now and the bumper is still straight. My brother-in-law was following us on a recent trip and he said that the bike rack had not been bouncing up and down very much at all. I keep the bikes tied to the bike rack with several bungee straps.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

wolverine said:


> Here are some pictures of the modifications that I made to the bumper of my 2004 21RS. I guarantee that the bumper will never come off, but I added some straps to keep the bike rack from bouncing and causing the bumper to twist. I usually haul 3 bikes at most and 2 of them are fairly light weight mountain bikes. I have been hauling bikes with this setup for 2 years now and the bumper is still straight. My brother-in-law was following us on a recent trip and he said that the bike rack had not been bouncing up and down very much at all. I keep the bikes tied to the bike rack with several bungee straps.


I think what you did is the right way to go about it. Basically, you are mounted to frame and not the bumper at all. Little more work, but a whole lot sturdier and safest.

I which the bloody darned spare would mount somewhere else. I have considered several alternate sights, but haven't made any changes.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

wolverine said:


> Here are some pictures of the modifications that I made to the bumper of my 2004 21RS. I guarantee that the bumper will never come off, but I added some straps to keep the bike rack from bouncing and causing the bumper to twist. I usually haul 3 bikes at most and 2 of them are fairly light weight mountain bikes. I have been hauling bikes with this setup for 2 years now and the bumper is still straight. My brother-in-law was following us on a recent trip and he said that the bike rack had not been bouncing up and down very much at all. I keep the bikes tied to the bike rack with several bungee straps.


I've seen your pics before on other threads. Very nice.. At least you can secure the weight at the top to the rear slide. Most of us can't do that.

I've considered putting the tire under our master bed if we get a hitch on the bumper.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I've considered putting the tire under our master bed if we get a hitch on the bumper.


HA! That would never work for me! I can hear the howls of protest already from the wife....
BUT! When I had my tank leak (the patch, btw is still working great), I had a good opportunity to check underneath the rig above the plastic. Looks to me that room could be found to mount the spare.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

vdub said:


> > I've considered putting the tire under our master bed if we get a hitch on the bumper.
> 
> 
> HA! That would never work for me! I can hear the howls of protest already from the wife....
> BUT! When I had my tank leak (the patch, btw is still working great), I had a good opportunity to check underneath the rig above the plastic. Looks to me that room could be found to mount the spare.


Good to know. I wonder if 5er's are the same underneath as a tt?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Good to know. I wonder if 5er's are the same underneath as a tt?


Mine is a 5.... Seemed like a lot of room. I figured I would somewhat redo the bottom and make access panels for the spare, and each of the tanks.

Best way to look inside is to pull the flap down where the drain pipe comes thru, make it large enough where you can get you head up there and do some snoping. I may have missed some cross-members or something, but it seemed like there would have been enough room. However, fixing my leaking tank was the main focus at the time.

I didn't have a chance to do any work on the 5 this summer, because of this little brain tumor issue. So, we are basically going back out on the road in mid-sep in the same condition that we left it after our 11,000 mile trip last year.


----------

